# Ebi-Ken?



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if Frank Jiang and Ebi-Ken is still around. I was hoping to buy some shrimp off him but his sponsor page is long gone and a google search only leads to an old blog that isn't updated anymore. I remember Frank had a crazy setup with some beautiful shrimp so I hope someone can let me know how to contact him if he's still in business. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

From what I have heard he is closed now.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope thats not the case, he had the nicest looking, best selection of high grade shrimp I've ever seen. I honestly can't imagine someone with a setup like his (a custom built wall of shrimp tanks) getting out of it but anything is possible. Can anyone confirm that he is no longer in business?


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if Ebiken is closed for good or just on an extended hiatus?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

he apparently quit the business so idk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Quit as in completely closed down the business? I'm not sure how someone can quit their own business they made, it's not like one can fire them self.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

No one really wants to say what happened so we can only speculate why he stopped, probably something personal though. At first everyone said he was "taking a break" but I think we can pretty much say Ebi-Ken is gone for now, maybe forever. Some of their products are still floating around but they seem to be left overs from old production runs. Its really a shame because Ebi-Ken products were absolutely top notch and his selection of high grade shrimp was unmatched. I'm not complaining though, he must have had a very good reason to stop.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou for the praise about my company, I will be back shortly. Far better than before :lol: explain more maybe tomorow


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

jiang604 said:


> Thankyou for the praise about my company, I will be back shortly. Far better than before  explain more maybe tomorow


^ This is one of the most exciting things I have read this year!!!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

jiang604 said:


> Thankyou for the praise about my company, I will be back shortly. Far better than before :lol: explain more maybe tomorow


please man I just recently got into shrimps but my friend told me tons of good stuff about you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh welcome back!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

jiang604 said:


> Thankyou for the praise about my company, I will be back shortly. Far better than before :lol: explain more maybe tomorow


Very excited to hear what's coming up, Frank. Great news!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Thankyou for the praise about my company, I will be back shortly. Far better than before :lol: explain more maybe tomorow


That's great news


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't express how excited I am at the prospect of Ebi-Ken/Frank returning. I'd be giving him some business.


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Been about a week and no update yet, any chance we'll hear from you soon?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey maybe one day it will be a great surprise just be patient and let him do his thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know what happened to this legend?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Still awaiting his return...lol


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been out of the shrimp scene for a little while and set up a tank a few months ago for the sole purpose of getting some shrimp. I hope he returns soon. Great guy with beautiful shrimp.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know if Frank will ever return or what happened to him?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe Tim from Tim’s Shrimpery knows?


----------

